# Muzzleloader lottery for 2B



## tmorrie (Apr 1, 2002)

I'm thinking about getting a muzzleloader and normally hunt in 2B. I'm wondering if I apply for this lottery in zone 2B what my chances of getting a tag (antlered or anterless) are? It seems like the last 2 years with record number of licenses being granted, that everyone applying for a muzzleloader tag got one?


----------



## Hunterda (Nov 19, 2003)

I didn't get one last year, it seems like every 2 or 3 years for a doe and I'm not sure how long for a buck.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

There is no zone for muzzeloader licenses and you are limited to either a antlered or antlerless depending on what you applied for.Also,you can use your 2nd,3rd,and 4rth season doe licenses in any leagal deer season,which includes muzzeloader,during that season.


----------

